# 2015 NISSAN ROGUE I AM PARTING THE WHOLE CAR OUT



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

REACH ME AT 9164639111 ROBERT

I CAN SHIP ALL OVER NATIONWIDE

IM SURE 2014 2015 2016 ARE SAME 

:nerd::):eek:


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Is this an SL and if yes are the headlights gone already?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## esqd (Jun 7, 2016)

How much for the hood? Is it aluminum? Black?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

yes we do price is $400 give us a call at 9164639111 ask for Robert


----------



## barbkpln (Jun 5, 2016)

I tried calling, the automated machine asked for a extension number, which I didn't have. I pressed 00 as instructed, but was cut off. 

I'm in need of a Shift lock release cover. Located at the top of the trim surrounding the gear shift. 

Do you have that small cover? If so, how much?

Thanks 
Barbara


----------



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

dial 1 916 463 9111 ask for Robert


----------



## Shinka828484 (Jun 28, 2016)

Does it have a home link rear view mirror that will work on a 2016 Rogue SL w standard non wired mirror?


----------

